

Visual Studio 11 Beta released - bratao
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/11/

======
acqq
Highlights of the less obvious but the most serious problems:

\- By intentional design(+), it can't produce an executable which runs on
Windows XP, because "you" really don't want the applications that run on the
50% of all PC's of the world,

[http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-XP-
Windows-7-market...](http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Windows-XP-
Windows-7-market-share-April-2014-Legacy-OS,14611.html)

\- Keyboard macros are removed, because "you don't need them."

Oh yes, and they changed the color theme to distract the attention of the
developers population from the mentioned serious problems.

Thank you, Microsoft.

+) They had to remove the code which already existed in their DLLs to achieve
this and also to stop shipping you the procedure to build your own versions of
the same DLLs.

~~~
funkah
You make it sound so sinister, but this is how progress is made. As an
example, OS X is so good now because Apple had the courage of their
convictions to make breaks with the past. I don't think it makes sense to
expect an IDE released this year to support Windows XP.

They changed the UI chrome because that's what they always do. You make these
people sound like Gargamel for Christ's sake. They're just trying to make
software.

~~~
acqq
I absolutely don't expect the new VS IDE to run on XP but I certainly expect
to be able to compile my program to an executable which can run on 50% of all
PC's of the world.

~~~
funkah
OK, and I don't expect that. XP is obsolete, and if people want new software
they can upgrade. If they don't, well, XP appears to be working just fine for
those folks, doesn't it? This is how we move forward.

~~~
bh42222
>This is how we move forward.

This is how a monopolist forces us to move forward. Good for them. Not so good
for us.

~~~
moonchrome
AFAIK tools to develop for XP are free (VS express). They are certainly
pushing you in their direction, but it's not an ultimatum by any standard.

------
krambs
Running it now, and definitely feels much snappier than 10. Waiting on VS10
was one of my biggest gripes.

~~~
ditoa
Yeah 2010 was quite painful compared to how fast VS08 was. VS11 is not back to
VS08 speeds but it is a good improvement over 2010 thank god. The big problem
now is this new UI. I find it much harder on my eyes than previous versions. I
didn't like the glossy/plastic look 2010 had and while this is a step away
from that look it is more of a huge leap in a random direction rather than
returning to a softer, cleaner look.

Today has been quite disappointing with Win8 CP and VS11 leaving a nasty taste
in my mouth after the first bite.

~~~
acqq
If you have problems with the theme colors of VS 2010 you can use the free
"Visual Studio Color Theme Editor" extension:

[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/20cd93a2-c435-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/20cd93a2-c435-4d00-a797-499f16402378/)

I use it to get the colors which match the rest of my Windows environment.
Still pity they don't read the Windows settings by default.

------
highace
Does this beta have an expiry date? As in, if I upgrade am I going to be
surprised by it deactivating in ~3 months time?

~~~
acqq
This is a beta version of the product which will sell for around 10 thousand
pounds in the UK (it's an "Ultimate Edition"). Can you really expect it won't
have an expiration limit?

I expect it has the limit though I still haven't found out what it is. Anybody
knows?

~~~
zxoq
If it's like the old VS betas it will last for 180 days.

